# g++



## radioharris (17 Juillet 2005)

salut, 

j'aimerais utiliser g++ ou gcc mais je n'y arrive pas...

*monOrdi:~ radioharris$ g++
-bash: g++: command not found* 

Pourtant g++ se trouve dans /usr/bin et si je fais *echo $PATH* voilà ce qu'il me trouve : 

/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/Library/Java/Home/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/mysql/bin

Je comprends pas pourquoi ca ne marche pas...

Xcode est installé également.

qqn a la réponse ?

merci


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Juillet 2005)

A titre d'indication, voici ce que j'obtiens en faisant un _ll /usr/bin/g*_


> gibus:~ fred$ ll /usr/bin/g*
> lrwxr-xr-x    1 root  wheel       7 May 15 12:02 /usr/bin/g++ -> g++-4.0
> -r-xr-xr-x    1 root  wheel  135076 Mar 20 21:59 /usr/bin/g++-3.3
> -rwxr-xr-x    1 root  wheel   39524 Mar 20 21:56 /usr/bin/g++-4.0
> ...



g++ est un lien symbolique, et il convient de vérifier qu'il pointe sur une commande valide. Dans tous les cas, au pire, tu peux toujours envisager une re-installation de XCode ?


P.S., chez moi ça marche... mais je suis sûr que ça ne t'avance à rien


----------

